
The $61,392 Book Launch That Let Me Quit My Job - fideloper
https://adamwathan.me/the-book-launch-that-let-me-quit-my-job/
======
jacobbennett
Blog post is really great. Favorite section is the "What I think worked"
section, tips for staying motivated and getting to launch. Also after reading
this becomes apparent how much freaking work goes into this stuff!!!

Welp, off to make my "tripwire" product.

------
adrianthedev
This is nuts!

